# Talliferro Co. Club Sacrifce Deals



## mac125 (May 6, 2008)

THIS CLUB IS ALREADY POSTED UNDER THIS FORUM ALL INFO SHOULD BE THERE IN ORDER NOT TO LOSE THIS LEASE WE ARE LOOKING TO DO RABBIT ONLY,TURKEY ONLY,HOGS ONLY OR WHATEVER COMBO A FULL DEER MEMBERSHIP FOR DEER AND ALL IS 625.00 A PIECE IF YOU CHOOSE TO SPLIT DUES IT WOULD HAVE TO BE IN ONE PERSONS NAME AND THE OTHER COULD COME AS A GUEST WITH YOU THIS MAY BE A ONE YEAR THING JUST JUST TRYING TO LAY SOME OPTIONS ON THE TABLE TO KEEP THIS PLACE IF INTRESTED PM ME AND WE CAN TALK PRICE DEPENDING ON WHAT YOUR LOOKING FOR AND FORGOT TO MENTION WE HAVE THE DUCKS AS WELL !!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE HELP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## auburndeerhunter (May 6, 2008)

how much is just deer only?


----------



## mac125 (May 6, 2008)

*Due*

625.00


----------



## mac125 (May 6, 2008)

*Deal*

WE ARE ONLY DOING THIS TO GET BY THIS YEAR WE MAY CONTINUE SOME NEXT YEAR BUT MAIN GOAL IS TO RECRUIT FOR DEER HUNTING MAYBE SOME OF THESE GUYS WILL SEE HOW GOOD IT IS AND GET IN FOR DEER HUNTING WHICH IS OUR #1 PRIORITY .THANKS.


----------



## mac125 (May 6, 2008)

*Deal*

Only Planning On Doing 2 Each Not Sure Yet Dont Wont It To Get Crowded


----------



## Big7 (May 6, 2008)

*rabbit only?*

Please PM me with "rabbit only" cost and how far from Warrenton I-20/US 278.
Also is that for all of rabbit season, or after deer?


Thanks!


----------



## mac125 (May 7, 2008)

*prices*

we are looking to get 250.00 each for turkey ,and hogs guest are welcome with paying member 250.00 for rabbits . hogs will be done not during deer or turkey season and we are probally only going to do a couple of each.thanks if more info needed pm me rabbit can be done during deer season but only tuesday-thursday 11 am-3pm


----------



## mac125 (May 7, 2008)

*rabbit spots*

rabbit spots are still open


----------



## Mighty Moose (May 7, 2008)

Tell me about the hogs and how much for hogs only.


----------



## mac125 (May 7, 2008)

*hogs*

it is listed above but it is 250.00 for hog only not to be done during deer or turkey season we have lots of sign and tracks always occasionlly see or kill one been some good ones shot there in the past.1 spot is pending on fella seeing land i will be showing it saturday if you are intrested and you can bring a guest when you hunt thanks


----------



## Mighty Moose (May 7, 2008)

See PM


----------



## mac125 (May 8, 2008)

*showing club*

i will be showing this club saturday may 10 if anyone is interested still deer,turkey,hog openings available


----------



## mac125 (May 10, 2008)

*New Price*

New Deal Turkey Only 250.00 2 Spots Open,hog Only 250.00 1 Spot Open,and Rabbit Only 250.00 2 Spots Open If Someone Chooses To Buy Both Spots I Will Knock Some Off Of That.thanks


----------



## rab1951 (May 10, 2008)

Im very interested in a full membership but I would like to know about the hog population. This property sounds good please let me know ASAP. Feel free to email at benton984003@bellsouth.net.  Thanks


----------



## stumpy (May 11, 2008)

How many turkey hunting ? Please send me info on club ? Thanks joe_le@netscape.com


----------



## mac125 (May 14, 2008)

*Hog Pic Next To Our Property*

This Was Taken On Our Neighbors Club


----------



## mac125 (May 15, 2008)

*rabbit spots filled*

rabbit spots have been filled awaiting payment


----------



## Blue Iron (May 15, 2008)

Where exactly is the land?  Close to what town/towns?


----------



## mac125 (May 16, 2008)

*land*

it is right outside of philomath on hwy22 on the oglethorpe/talliferro co.lines about 100 yds. off right side of hwy 22


----------



## mac125 (Jun 13, 2008)

*openings*

still got 2 turkey memberships available and may think about a coon hunting membership if anyone is intrested


----------



## mac125 (Jun 24, 2008)

*hog*

hog memberships are spoken for


----------



## mac125 (Jun 26, 2008)

*hog pic*

here is another hog from our club


----------



## rehdeer (Jun 26, 2008)

*Why Are You Teasing Us*

Dang posting that picture right after you said hog memberships were taken, is in bad taste


----------



## mac125 (Jun 27, 2008)

*pic*

well i got one pending so if it falls trough i t may be needed lol


----------

